# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  DIY Rocha Viva Personalizada

## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas, venho pedir ao pessoal esperiente nesta materia que me ajude a perceber melhor, como fazer a minha propria rocha viva.
ja vi este topico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=rocha+viva, ja deu para perceber algumas coisitas, agora venho e mesmo perguntar, qual a marca do cimento, e os diferentes produtos, onde os encontrar etc....e qual a melhor tecnica para fazer a rocha

abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas, venho pedir ao pessoal esperiente nesta materia que me ajude a perceber melhor, como fazer a minha propria rocha viva.
> ja vi este topico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=rocha+viva, ja deu para perceber algumas coisitas, agora venho e mesmo perguntar, qual a marca do cimento, e os diferentes produtos, onde os encontrar etc....e qual a melhor tecnica para fazer a rocha
> 
> abraço


Boas, Nuno.

Podes ler este tópico que tem algumas respostas ao que perguntas.

No meu caso usei cimento branco normal, areia de coral e casca de ostra moída. O cimento e a casca de ostra moída podes encontrar numa boa drogaria.

Se te aconselharem, nunca utilizes vinagre para acelerar a cura, pois deteriora a liga do cimento e a rocha acaba por se desfazer. Pelos menos foi o que aconteceu com umas rochas que fiz para camuflar as bombas de circulação.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

:SbOk:   era mesmo isto que andava a procura....muito obrigado

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

outra duvida, e presizo:
Areao coral 2mm, Areão coral 4mm, casca de ostra triturada, e Cimento branco?

o cimento branco sei que sim, mas para que é os 2 tipos de areao de coral? nao ha nada mais barato ou do mesmo tipo que sirva? a casca de ostra triturada onde posso arranjar?

----------


## RicardoLuis

> O cimento e a casca de ostra moída podes encontrar numa boa drogaria.



Nuno, o José indicou-te onde poderás encontrar o cimento e a ostra moída... :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Ups :Coradoeolhos:   tens toda a razao Ricardo...entao hoje a tarde la vo passar por umas drogarias para ver o que se arranja hehe

obrigado pela observaçao :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

pois bem pessoal nao tenho boas noticias para o meu lado e claro...fui a umas quantas drogarias...e so tinham o cimento..saco de 1kg  0.60      em relaçao a casca de ostra moida, ou areia de coral nao têm nada

onde posso encontrar esses 2 "ingredientes"? :Admirado:   (sem ser em drogarias)


abraço

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Areia de coral não é a aragonite que colocamos nos nossos aquas??

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

pois... e bem capaz de ser :yb665:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Nuno.

Nas drogarias só encontras o cimento e a casca de ostra moída. A areia de coral (a utilizada nos nossos aquas) terás de comprar numa loja de aquariofilia.

Se não encontras casca de ostra em drogaria, experimenta numa que venda razão para aves. Esse produto também é utilizado na alimentação de aves.

Se não encontrares, como moras em Setúbal talvez se seja fácil encontrar cascas de ostra inteiras ou de outros bivalves e podes tritura-las tu mesmo. Metes tudo dentro de vários sacos plástico fortes ou num de serapilheira e esmagas com um martelo até obteres bocados pequenos.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

eu tenho aqui um bom bocado extra de areao de coral que vo utilizar....em relaçao a casca de ostra moida...vo amanha a uma loja que têm raçao para aves etc...e pergunto, se nao encontrar la vo eu a praia apanhar conxinhas, ou entao pede-se a mama para comer maricos hehe  :SbSourire:  

obrigado :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

bem, ja tenho aqui todos os ingredientes todos necessarios para por maos a obra, vamos la ver com isto sai....

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

rocha viva fresquinha acabada de fazer :yb624:  

agora espero que fique "boa" para nao perder tanto a piada (referida em cima) :yb677:  

depois posto algumas fotos do aspecto em que ficou.

+/- quantos dias demora a secar, pronta para depois ir para o autocolismo???

abraço e obrigado por todas as ajudas

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

E agora quantos meses a maturar no "autoculismo"?

Como fica o PH da água com a introdução dessas rochas ?

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

autocolismo, porque a rocha tem de ficar dentro de agua por volta de 2mesitos e a agua tem de ser renovada diariamente... por isso vai para o autocolismo para nao estar a gastar agua. em relaçao ao ph isso ainda nao sei

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Sim eu percebi a ideia do autoculismo.

Quanto ao ph ja li qualquer coisa sobre essas rochas... que revelava que não era vantajoso... mas já não me lembro onde.

Fica bem.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Viva,
> 
> Sim eu percebi a ideia do autoculismo.
> 
> Quanto ao ph ja li qualquer coisa sobre essas rochas... que revelava que não era vantajoso... mas já não me lembro onde.
> 
> Fica bem.


Boas, Heitor.

Medi o pH de uma rocha que ficou de molho 24 horas e o resultado foi 8.2, aproximadamente.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> rocha viva fresquinha acabada de fazer 
> 
> agora espero que fique "boa" para nao perder tanto a piada (referida em cima) 
> 
> depois posto algumas fotos do aspecto em que ficou.
> 
> +/- quantos dias demora a secar, pronta para depois ir para o autocolismo???
> 
> abraço e obrigado por todas as ajudas


Rocha viva será depois de a meteres no aquário e ficar colonizada.

Deixa secar bem, mais ou menos 5 dias. Não te esqueças de regar as pedras, pois torna-as mais consistente.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas!

e kh???

Sinceramente não me lembro mas ja li em qualquer lado alterações de ph e kh.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Jose nao percebi muito bem....a rocha nao têm de ficar uns tempos de molho antes de ir para dentro do aquario? ao fim dos 5 dias de secagem, vai mais 1/2 meses para dentro do autoclismo, e so depois e que a posso colocar dentro do aquario certo?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Jose nao percebi muito bem....a rocha nao têm de ficar uns tempos de molho antes de ir para dentro do aquario? ao fim dos 5 dias de secagem, vai mais 1/2 meses para dentro do autoclismo, e so depois e que a posso colocar dentro do aquario certo?


Correcto. Aos 5 dias de secagem da argamassa, segue-se a cura de 2 meses em água corrente (pode ser no autoclismo) e só depois de medires o pH e teres valores próximos dos da água do teu aquário é que as podes meter com segurança.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

certinho :SbOk:  

agora outra duvida...a rocha que fiz, esta muito (nao muito) branca...isto depois com a secagem, com o tempo todo dentro de agua e com a colonizaçao da rocha ela ganha uma cor mais natural?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> certinho 
> 
> agora outra duvida...a rocha que fiz, esta muito (nao muito) branca...isto depois com a secagem, com o tempo todo dentro de agua e com a colonizaçao da rocha ela ganha uma cor mais natural?


Essa cor branca vai ser atenuada com a cura. Depois dentro do aquário ficará cheia de alga coralina e não se irá notar nada. Fica descansado.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Muito Obrigado Jose :yb677:   prestaste-me muita ajuda... :tutasla:  

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Muito Obrigado Jose  prestaste-me muita ajuda... 
> 
> Abraço



Não tens que agradecer. É para isso que cá estamos.

Sempre às ordens.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

bem pessoal, ja tenho o meu aquariozito montado...agora quanto a rocha...como fasso o tal teste do ph? para ver se ja esta boa para colocar no aquario....

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> bem pessoal, ja tenho o meu aquariozito montado...agora quanto a rocha...como fasso o tal teste do ph? para ver se ja esta boa para colocar no aquario....


Boas, Nuno.

Colocas as rochas DIY num recipiente com água, pelo menos 24 horas, e depois testas o pH dessa água com os testes que costumas usar. Se o pH estiver próximo do da água do teu aqua podes meter as rochas lá dentro.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

:SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Jose, fiz agora o teste de ph a agua onde a rocha estava colocada a 24h sem se mecher e deu 7.4 nada mal :yb665:  

vo agora colocar a rocha no aquario para começar a ganhar "bacterias"

obrigado por tudo :tutasla:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Já por várias vezes o referi e volto a referi-lo.
Não tenho jeito nenhum para DIY's.

Uma coisa eu sei.

Rocha fabricada com cimento pode demorar mêses o seu processo de cura.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Nuno, algures neste post eu chamei atenção de que teria lido, algures que era necessário ter cuidados com o ph, assim:

_"You need to cure your cement rock WELL before adding it to your aquarium, or it can easily boost the pH of the aquarium water well up over 9"_

Após achares que a rocha está maturada deves:

_"After you think your new cement rocks have cured enough in water, change the curing water again and then let them set with a new change of fresh water covering them for about four days."_

Atenção à forma como se mede o ph da agua dessa rocha e tambem a forma como a rocha é arejada ela deve permanecer em agua estagnada para dar uma informação de ph mais correcta.

_"After four days of this final soaking in stagnant water, stir the water the cement is in just before you test the pH of the water. If the pH has risen to 8 or higher then continue curing another three days (to complete another week of soaking) before changing the water again, letting it set four more days in the new water, and then testing the pH of the water again. You can aerate the water during curing, but not before testing the pH or you will get a false low pH reading due to the aeration precipitating out the calcium hydroxide and calcium oxide that causes the high pH."_

Aconselho-te a teres calma...

Fica bem.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Heitor obrigado pelo aviso...mais tarde postarei fotos de como ficou a rocha :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Nuno.

Sou da opinião do Júlio e do Heitor. Tem calma e mede bem esse pH, pois como o Júlio disse e muito bem, podem decorrer meses até a rocha estar completamente curada. Julgo que o tamanho da rocha também é um factor a ponderar, pois há uma maior massa a curar.

Até te aconselhava o seguinte: coloca a rocha DIY em água fresca (doce) parada durante um período mais alargado, podem ser o quatro dias recomendados pelas citações que o Heitor _posteou_, e faz a medição do pH. Depois, faz o mesmo processo mas com água salgada e mede o pH de novo. Isto porque na água salgado o pH é mais alto que na fresca, para além de poder haver a possibilidade de alguma reacção química do cimento em contacto com a água salgada.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

José, o que mais me levanta dúvidas é o facto da rocha apenas ter estado a maturar 15 dias????

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Viva,
> 
> José, o que mais me levanta dúvidas é o facto da rocha apenas ter estado a maturar 15 dias????


Isso é muito pouco tempo. As minhas ficaram dois meses e tal e em água constantemente a correr, pois curei-as num ribeiro.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Mais uma duvida, ja vi pessoal a usar espuma para fazer o layout etc...isso nao e "projuducial" ao aquario? tambem fica "rocha viva"

espuma:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Para concluir a intervenção neste post, conheço um membro que teve sérios problemas com rocha desta, feita com cimento.

Tudo o que li aponta no sentido de rocha a maturar 2 a 3 meses, depois  disso a rocha deve ser posta num recipiente de agua sem ser salgada, esta agua deve estar parada durante 5 dias e deve-se medir o ph da agua. Este ph deve ter valores próximos do 8,2, se for inferior é mau e se for superior tambem é mau.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

obrigado Heitor, a minha rocha, ainda esta no autoclismo e vai la ficar mais uns tempos

agora em relaçao a espuma, alguem sabe de alguma coisa?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

a minha duvida da espuma ja foi esclarecida :Pracima:

----------

